# Boarding Up Windows on Stucco House



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The reverse is the most visually appealing way. No studs. Instead you drill female anchors into the wall. There are a couple of ways you can make them look good (or at least "better") when the cover wood is stored.
1. - Install removable shutters (Decorative fakes) using the same anchor holes.
2. - Just put short, stucco colored studs (bolts) in the hole when they're not in use.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> What is the best way to board up windows on a Stucco house? I've seen some houses that have studs sticking out of the stucco so that you could attach plywood & a wing nut but don't like the way it looks.


 Is this a permanent closure or temporary? It would help is the post was a little more detailed as to what you want and why.
Ron


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> Is this a permanent closure or temporary? It would help is the post was a little more detailed as to what you want and why.
> Ron


Temporary if needed for Hurrican season here in South Texas. I will only board up if we are going to get hit by one of them & just want to be prepaired.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's something to thing about. I don't board up, but a good friend does. He used plywood the first season, and said "Never again!"

Not only did the black house drive both him and his wife crazy, but not being able to see a thing seemed to amplify the sounds of everything outside. At times, he thought the house was coming down, only to open the door to find it was no more than an average storm.

He found a cheap knockoff of Lexan (he tested it with a sledge hammer while it was suspended on concrete blocks... only made tiny surface dents in it.) which he replaced the plywood with. They both love it now. And he just boards up June 1, and leaves it on throughout the season.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

"Plylox" window clips.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

ratherbefishin' said:


> "Plylox" window clips.


 They won't work on Stucco.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Non Destructive* - _ 
PLYLOX™ window clips create rigid, safe, temporary attachment of plywood to brick, wood, or stucco 
window casings. No nails, screws, bolts or brackets will permanently damage your property.



That's directly from their website:yes:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> They won't work on Stucco.


I think the two problems experienced with using them on stucco returns has been, first of all, the fact that most older stucco returns (here in Florida, anyway) are not 90 degrees. Many of the window openings tend to bevel outward. This all but defeats the Plyloc design function.

Secondly is the possibility of a weaker stucco mix, allowing the flexing of the plywood to cause the sharp edge of the Plyloc to wear a groove in the stucco.

I haven't heard of any total failures, but I wouldn't trust the design on anything but a square, 90 degree return.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Ahh.....hadn't run into that, makes sense. Thanks, Willie T.....good info. Hopefully none of us will need to use it this year:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

This may sound a bit archaic, but how about screwing to the face of the plywood a vertical strip of something like 3/4" x 2", and mount them with some close proximity to the sides of the stucco so wood wedges can be tapped in the gap to tighten to the opening.


----------



## NOT KBKGRAPHIX (Jun 7, 2009)

Kbk graphicx not recommend


----------



## NOT KBKGRAPHIX (Jun 7, 2009)

*Busines card*

KBK GRAPHIX NOT RECOMEND


----------



## NOT KBKGRAPHIX (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello Keith, In response to your last email (sent 5.19.09 I've attempted to contact you several times via email and phone, but to no avail
PAY YOU OFF AND I HERD ABOUT YOU ANY MORE


----------



## Blue Mango (Dec 6, 2017)

Many of our clients use sidewalk bolts


----------

